# Tips for keeping fleece down?



## lovethoseratties (Sep 10, 2015)

I currently use MANY binder clips and a tile on each level to keep the fleece from being burrowed under, but my five girls STILL destroy my fleece. I'm a poor college student I can't keep buying new fleece every week haha! If anybody has any suggestions they'd be much appreciated! My current thought is maybe getting plexi glass cut to the same size as the level pans, and use them instead. I think that would allow the fleece to be wrapped tighter, and it wouldn't have that lip/edge which seems to be the biggest issue.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I just put they fleece down without the binder clips and if they want to go under I let them and just clean the cage alittle more often. that way they dont bite the fleece and i can use it for longer.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

^ Agreed. I've fought a lot of fleece wars and no matter what I clip it with or weigh down the corners with, they find a way to chew through and get in. What I did was I doubled the fleece layer to let them get in between the layers on purpose--that is, I put my towels at the bottom to soak up pee, covered the pan with one layer of fleece, and then put one more layer on top of thatwith the corners cut out. Now they don't chew the fleece because they can get in between the two layers of fleece via the cut corners and sleep there. But my girls are easily placated, I think--as long as they can get under to sleep, they're fine. For some rats getting under it for sleeping is not the issue (they just like chewing it, I've had those personality types, too). 

If they're giving you trouble with destroying fleece, you can always patch holes by hand with fleece scraps and needle and thread. Plus, places like Joann's or other sewing stores have lovely remnants bins, where they sell leftover fleece for really cheap, and when I'm not in the remnant bin, I'm at walmart, whose regular flat color fleece is about $3 per yard or so. 

I switched to fleece to avoid the cost and mess of bedding, but really...sometimes the rats make it difficult to say that fleece is the better bargain when you're buying it all the time xD


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

I use a very large fleece and when it is folded to go in the cage base it is 4 layers thick. Only the litter tray and the shelf ladder keep it down. My boys then go to the side with the 4 layers visible (not the other end with the fold) and start pulling the first layer or two back a bit so they can tunnel under it when they want to. Sometimes when the room is cold they sleep under there! After nearly 12 weeks both fleeces I use have some tiny holes in, but are not yet destroyed at all. I suspect that happens when they pull at the sides with their sharp claws/teeth to get under.


----------



## jaimsqui (Feb 24, 2015)

I use 4x4 tiles in the corners of the cage to hold the fleece down. You can get plain tiles at Home Depot for 40 cents each. I also like to place tons of scrap fleece pieces and snuggle sacks throughout the cage and this seems to keep them from wanting to go under the fleece liner! Good luck! Hope this helps!


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

To save on fleece, I go to the thrift stores and buy fleece blankets. Most of them are less than $2.00 and will make at least one cage set for my SCN, some can make two sets. I've even gotten a blanket for $0.75! While the fleece isn't as pretty as the new cool patterns at Hobby Lobby, me and the rats don't really care. Besides, they are going to chew it up and pee on it anyway.


----------



## Lightswitch Man (Sep 12, 2015)

I sew my fleece into a pillow case shape that slips tightly over the tray. The open end gets tucked under the tray.


----------

